# Maximum possible saddle height for Orca Aero 60cm



## TurtleButtocks (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello,

Can anyone confirm if 890mm saddle height is possible with Orca Aero 60cm model? I contacted a couple of dealers, but they gave different answers. Maybe someone here knows.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

I don’t know but have a similar want for a high seat and extended seat post and thinking I’ll add some reinforcement carbon or fiberglass inside the post. Pretty easy to do


----------

